# XECCON 20/28/35W HID



## JulianP (Apr 28, 2011)

I received my Xeccon HID today, six days after ordering it from Aliexpress. It cost $123 US including delivery. As promised to ma_sha1, who found this HID, here are my first impressions. 

Please forgive my amateurish review, as I have little experience in optics, electronics or photography. All photos were taken with my iPhone 4, and no photos were altered.

Firstly, here is the box it came in: It had the Flashlight, charger and an adaptor for our Australian socket. The battery was fully charged within 3-4 hours.







The flashlight is a short 230mm, and the head has a diameter of 70mm.






It feels manageable at home and on walks









Here it is, compared with a Solarforce Lm and Solarforce Skyline I:






I found it fits in my bottle container, a neat neoprene bag with strap







The bulb looked a little cloudy, and I don't know what to make of it.





I went for my nightly walk to Sydney Harbour's foreshore, and looked at a few boats:







It had a nice warm color, compared with my LED flashlights:






I walked around to the cliff, to check whether it would be good for search and rescue:






The sea was lit up from about 100m away. Any person in the water would have been easily detected. Here is a link to my poor quality video, taken with my iPhone.

Overall, it does seem to deliver a bright, floody beam, possibly 35W on the maximum setting. I will compare later with another 35W HID which I had for some time. The reflector is much bigger, so comparisons will be of limited value.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting the review, that was fast!

You even got lucky and got one with the better looking body, I think the Aliexpress photo 
was the other lesser attractive body. 

If you have a multi meter, would be nice to measure the tail cap current in different modes, if it's high is really 35W, it should pull around 3.5A with fresh battery pack after initial high current phase stabalized. 
(3 fresh li-ions 12V. Typical 35W HID ballast draws 41-43W power (80-85% ballast efficiency. 41/12 =3.4A. 43/12 = 3.6A). It might pull a bit more amp than 3.4-3.6 range considering the battery may sag a bit & put out less than 12V when running.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, nice looking little 35W tube light! Seems that for the price you made out really well. Thanks for sharing your pictures and review with us.

The bulb haze is completely normal, by the way.


----------



## JulianP (Apr 28, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> If you have a multi meter, would be nice to measure the tail cap current in different modes.


The problem is the proprietary battery pack. It has an inbuilt switch, and the only way to reach the terminals would be to take the battery pack, and the switch, apart. I plan in due course to open the battery pack and see whether it has 3 x 18650s that can be replaced. If easily done, I will measure the current. For the moment, I am enjoying the Xeccon and I'm too scared I'll wreck it.


----------



## 2100 (Apr 28, 2011)

JulianP said:


> The problem is the proprietary battery pack. It has an inbuilt switch, and the only way to reach the terminals would be to take the battery pack, and the switch, apart. I plan in due course to open the battery pack and see whether it has 3 x 18650s that can be replaced. If easily done, I will measure the current. For the moment, I am enjoying the Xeccon and I'm too scared I'll wreck it.



I have opened it before and see for myself, its not that easy for a novice like me. It has quite a bit of epoxy. Perhaps the experts can do better.


----------



## BVH (Apr 28, 2011)

JulianP said:


> The problem is the proprietary battery pack. It has an inbuilt switch, and the only way to reach the terminals would be to take the battery pack, and the switch, apart. I plan in due course to open the battery pack and see whether it has 3 x 18650s that can be replaced. If easily done, I will measure the current. For the moment, I am enjoying the Xeccon and I'm too scared I'll wreck it.


 
The pack you describe sounds like the pack in my Oracle 24 Watt. I opened it up and replaced the low capacity 18650's with the new sony NCC 2900's when they first hit Ebay a year and a half or so ago. (Had some help CD welding tabs on the cells) There's a rubber covered switch on the back and two terminals and 4 led's on the front. Also a small switch to turn on the led's.


----------



## Adenin (Apr 29, 2011)

thats how to carry a bright carlight.


----------



## stollman (May 1, 2011)

What's the color? Spec says 6000k. Is it Blue, or white?


----------



## JulianP (May 1, 2011)

stollman said:


> What's the color? Spec says 6000k. Is it Blue, or white?



The beam is white. It looks warmer than my XML U2, and definitively warmer than my HID driving lights.


----------



## 2100 (May 1, 2011)

My "Ebay/Xeccon" 65W is also warmer in K than the 38W/50W type (I already have 2, both are warmer). It is also significantly brighter than the 50W version. Just a wee bit cooler than my 4300K Amondotech 3152. I guess it is 5000K, anyway the chinese HID makers always say there is a huge variance. So in effect, it is pretty bright (comparative beamshots in my other thread). I swapped out the ballast to 65W, easy upgrade, also took the chance to wrap some alu tape to assist in heat transmission from ballast to tube - when the head/tube heat saturates after 30 mins it makes high power LED look cold by comparison, I live in tropical country btw where night temperatures may still hover at 30 deg C.


----------



## kvsitinw (Jul 16, 2011)

It's quite a good flashlight with such a low price, I like it.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Agree! The 3-mode compact HID is a great value & ballast can be bought at reasonable cost.

I am getting a very similar 3-Mode HID flashlight but with some custom work already done by the seller.
3-mode HID with upgraded body & head:





Double O-rings on both ends:





Upgraded Reflector:
(All the ebay HIDs have similar reflector design, a shallow parabola followed by an extended straight-wall section that collec some spill into flood but doesn't reflect the additional lights into center beam. upgrading to a complete parabola reflector will send more lights into the center beam)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi ma_sha1, I like your complete parabola reflector. How's the beam pattern compared with the original one? I might be getting a customized parabola done from the US if the results are good.

I'm just worried that the customized parabola does not match the ball in the HID. It's a Xeccon 65w hid and its inexpensive. 

Thank you.


----------



## Barbarin (Oct 15, 2011)

FYI, Xeccon is not a real manufacturer as they claim. They just trade. I have nothing against traders, but I do have against liars. Why they do pretend to be manufacturers and designers when they just trade with?


----------



## JulianP (Oct 15, 2011)

Barbarin said:


> FYI, Xeccon is not a real manufacturer as they claim. They just trade.


Interesting. Do you have contact details for the original equipment manufacturer? I wonder if they have a website and sell to the public...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Barbarin said:


> FYI, Xeccon is not a real manufacturer as they claim. They just trade. I have nothing against traders, but I do have against liars. Why they do pretend to be manufacturers and designers when they just trade with?



I already know this, general rule of thumb, if a manufacture has "everyting", then its not a manufacture.


----------

